# Rolling Relics ride schedule 2015



## slick (Mar 19, 2015)

So as you all know the Rolling Relics do rides all over Northern California once a month. These rides are about 15 miles round trip at a very casual pace with 3 stops with one being lunch. I would like to invite any of you to come out and ride with us. Or you can just stop by the meeting spot, check out the bikes and say hi. I have been throwing these rides for 5 years noe and they all are a blast. So dust off your vintage bike, air up the tires, regrease those hubs and lets ride. 

Here's our Schedule for 2015. 
March 28th Santa Rosa Veterans Memorial Building 10am
April 25th Lodi 1389 S. Lower Sacramento rd. Lowes parking lot 10am.
May 16th Yosemite National Park valley floor
June 27th Santa Cruz location TBA 
July 25th San Francisco Hi Dive bar, Embarcadero pier28 10am
August 29th Alameda Petco parking lot South Shore Center
September 26th Monterey Seaside Beach 2600 Sand Dunes Drive 10am
October 31 Sacramento Suzie Burger 29th and P st. Halloween costume ride. 4pm. 
November 28th Livermore location TBA
December 12th Holiday Party TBA


----------



## eguti66 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for posting the schedule


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 27, 2015)

Yep, thanks for the post. Can't make tomorrow's ride but any particular meeting place for the Yosemite ride?


----------



## eguti66 (Jun 24, 2015)

slick said:


> So as you all know the Rolling Relics do rides all over Northern California once a month. These rides are about 15 miles round trip at a very casual pace with 3 stops with one being lunch. I would like to invite any of you to come out and ride with us. Or you can just stop by the meeting spot, check out the bikes and say hi. I have been throwing these rides for 5 years noe and they all are a blast. So dust off your vintage bike, air up the tires, regrease those hubs and lets ride.
> 
> Here's our Schedule for 2015.
> March 28th Santa Rosa Veterans Memorial Building 10am
> ...






Where is the meet up spot and time for the Santa Cruz ride????


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 24, 2015)

Will there be an Angel Island ride?


----------



## slick (Jun 24, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Will there be an Angel Island ride?




The Angel Island ride is hosted by the Broken Spokes. Their ride is happening on 8-8-15. Remind me as time gets closer and ill post up a flyer for it when i receive one for it.


----------



## slick (Jun 24, 2015)

eguti66 said:


> Where is the meet up spot and time for the Santa Cruz ride????





We are meeting up in Capitola this Saturday the 27th for the Santa Cruz ride. Meet at the Sears parking lot in Capitola at 9:30am and we will leave promptly at 10:30. We will be cruising to the Woodies on the Wharf show, then lunch in downtown Santa Cruz, then back to Capitola.


----------



## mrg (Jun 24, 2015)

sounds like fun, almost ready to do a quick fri-sun trip !


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 26, 2015)

slick said:


> We are meeting up in Capitola this Saturday the 27th for the Santa Cruz ride. Meet at the Sears parking lot in Capitola at 9:30am and we will leave promptly at 10:30. We will be cruising to the Woodies on the Wharf show, then lunch in downtown Santa Cruz, then back to Capitola.




Address for Sears is 4015 Capitola Rd.Santa Cruz,CA.


----------



## traveler11 (Jun 30, 2015)

Any photos from the ride ?


----------

